# Keyhole with white bubble kinda thing over his/her eye??



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

What do i do :O..

my keyhole has a white bubble kinda tihng over his/her eye ..

should u quarantine it??

If i do, what should i put in the water epsom salts .. :O im want this fixed because they are one of my fav fish ???


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I can think of 3 things it could be. Is there any way you can get a good picture of the fish. The more clear and closer; the better. This will help enormously. 
If you can't get a picture then maybe you can identify the problem from the photos on this website:
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification.html
In the meantime a water change may help things.
When in doubt always do a water change.
Also, tell us more about the size of the aquarium and the other fish in there. Their numbers. Are the other fish showing any symptoms? Is this a new setup? Things like that. Hopefully with the information someone will be able to help.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

30 gal..
1 other keyhole..
chinese algae eater..
4 bleeding heart tetras..
bala shark..

and all the other fish are healthy

I cant get a pic right now cause my cameras battery is dead XD..

And its hiding alot so i gotta wait till it comes out more..
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/lymphocystis_2laaofa.html

Srta looks like that


----------

